# Engineering Calculation



## عامر المياحي (19 يناير 2009)

هذه المشاركه تقدم لكم بعض الحسابات المهمه لمهندس البترول والتي تكون ضروريه في اجراء بعض الحسابات السريعه ..... ان شاء الله تستفادون منها..............
ولاتنسوني بالرد.... وماهو رأيكم:28:​


----------



## A.salam Saileh (20 يناير 2009)

*بارك الله بجهودك*

شكرا أخي وبارك الله بمجهوداتك


----------



## الرهينه (20 يناير 2009)

شكرآ بارك الله فيك . وان شاءالله فى ميزان حسانتك


----------



## silicon_100 (21 يناير 2009)

special thaaaaanx


----------



## المهندس احمد رزج (12 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا*

شكرا اخي على هذا الموضوع


----------



## احمد العروشي (16 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الف خير


----------



## aly_zz (4 مارس 2009)

مشكور يا اخى الكريم على هذا الملف المميز و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## احمد الزيرجاوي (24 أبريل 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss man keep like that


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (26 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك ولمجهودك


----------



## sddg (30 أكتوبر 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## djamel3636 (28 أبريل 2013)

thank you so much fried


----------

